# BASS/Catfish Tournaments at Deer Creek Lake



## osuguy45 (Aug 31, 2007)

I am looking for info on all the BASS tournaments at Deer Creek Lake this spring/Summer/Fall. If anyone could direct me to websites or copy and paste dates and contact info, that would be great. Thanks ahead of time. 

I AM ALSO looking for a Catfish Tournament info at Deer Creek as well. Dates and contact info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.deercreekcatfish.com/

Doc


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the DCCA 2008 Schedule: 

*2008 Club Tournament Schedule*(Must be a club member to fish) 

April 5 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

May 10 Buckeye Lake 7pm-2am 

June 14 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

June 28 Paint Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

July 26 Rocky Fork Lake 7pm-2am 

August 16 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

Championship September 20 Rocky Fork Lake 7pm-3am 


*2008 Open Tournament Schedule*(Anybody can fish) 

March 22 Rocky Fork Lake (Catfish/Crappie) 9am-4pm(Daytime) 

April 19 Buckeye Lake 7pm-2am 

May 3 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

May 17 Rocky Fork Lake 7pm-2am 

July 19 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

August 23 Paint Creek Lake 7pm-2am 

Open Championship September 13 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-7am


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Team Bass Xtreme is having a Bass tournament there June 7th.

You need to pay the club membership fee to fish.

www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Every Tuesday evening 6pm to dark there is a great bass tournament - ran well and always has a good turnout.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc and Neocats!

The Deer Creek Catfish Association holds open tournaments(anyone can fish) and club tournaments(must be a paid club member/$25.00) at Deer Creek, Rocky Fork, Paint Creek and Buckeye (Lakes).

Come on out and check us out!


----------



## osuguy45 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have been on the deer creek catfish site but I cannot seem to find how to register for events or become a member. I grew up in Mt Sterling and would love to fish in some of these tournaments. If you could pass that info a long that would be great!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Send BuckeyeTom a PM and he can get you set up.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Howdy, I'm pretty sure that I have the DCCA President/Dan Caudill's number on the main page of the DCCA site. If not I'll put it there ASAP! Here it is....614-496-5802 or you can e-mail him at [email protected]


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Just checked.... Danny's number is there on the main page.


----------

